
Never use the product, the product is for the customers - max_
https://twitter.com/as1ndu/status/1203434456377364482
======
paulie_a
This thought is incredibly stupid. Use the product to understand the pain
points of customers. I can't believe how idiotic that advice is.

~~~
jdbernard
I think you're interpreting it differently than the author intended. It's not
advice, it's a joke denigrating Google products.

They're comparing Google's services to addictive drugs. In this analogy Larry
Wall is the dealer who doesn't use the product, YouTube is the drug, and
YouTube users are the addicts.

~~~
wmf
Larry Wall is the Perl guy, Larry Page is the Google co-founder.

~~~
jdbernard
Good catch. Weird brain slip. Thanks!

